# Biete an: The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena mit Vorgänger



## bundesgerd (31. August 2014)

*Biete an: The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena mit Vorgänger*

Ich biete hier die Retail-Fassung von "The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena" an. Inclusive dem graphisch überarbeitetem Vorgänger "Escape from Butcher Bay"
In Folie verschweisst und ungekürzt.

Bei Interesse bitte per Email melden.

MfG Gerd


----------

